# Polaris Ranger 500 or 800?



## TheMudEnthusiast

Thinking about getting me a new ride this summer but I can't decide between the Polaris Ranger 500 or 800. Would like to know the pros and cons between the two. It would mainly be used for just mud/trail riding. Gonna try and stay out of the deep stuff. I'm not looking for a hot rod just something that can turn up to around a 30" tire. Since I moved to south TX I would mainly be riding on rocky trails since mud in very scarce here. Which one would be the best for me? Of course I like the 800 cause it's bigger, but I really like the price of the 500. Shoot me some info, thanks!


----------



## Polaris425

Id go 800. For obvious reasons :rockn: lol Never hurts to have extra HP.


----------



## wmredneck

I'd get the 500 and roll with it. Plenty of power to play with in my opinion. Plus single cylinder= good reliability. If it ever overheats in that Texas sun you won't be out alot of $$$. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## bruteman19

Polaris425 said:


> Id go 800. For obvious reasons :rockn: lol Never hurts to have extra HP.


X2!!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

They are both great machines! The 800 is a big machine. You will have a time maneuvering through any tight trails. A guy in our group has a 500. Word to the wise is you lift it then watch the passenger side axle bc he is replacing a diff in his bc the axle pulled out the diff an rubbed a hole in the diff case. I did some research on it and from what I got the diff is about 1/8" to far toward the driver side so you will have to drimil it out and move it over towards the passenger side to prevent this from happening. I don't think this was happening in the 800 just the 500 from what I read.


----------



## uppidycon

what did you decide? i'm having the same thoughts right now..


----------

